# Car Pro Reflect vs. Scholl S40



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Spent the most part of yesterday doing up the missus car and polishing with Car Pro Reflect and Scholl S40. Both products really nice,.,but imh.,, the results of Scholl S40 are far superior. A friend and me we both at it polishing with both products and we both agreed that the Scholl S40 was a little bit nicer to use, but most importantly, the end result was superior offering a lot more depth and gloss.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How so nicer to use?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

S40 has a longer polishing time, so good for refining the finish. Reflect is more of an easy on easy off product but the results aren't quite as good. No pain no gain as they say!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

And Dodo SNMB is how close for them?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

In my limited experience, anything is better than Reflect. Sonax perfect Finish, Menzerna SF4500 are both better on darker colors. I think Reflect may excel at bringing out gloss to colors like white & silver. But I haven't used it on those kind of colors as I rarely work on them.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

sm81 said:


> And Dodo SNMB is how close for them?


That's a product I haven't used unfortunately. I only own 2 products from Dodo Juice, one of them Supernatural wax that I rate highly, and Lime Prime Lite


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

sm81 said:


> And Dodo SNMB is how close for them?


It worked fine for me while cleaning the paint on a grey Suzuki. But I think it fills to an extent and I can get better finish and even cut from others.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Flakey said:


> In my limited experience, anything is better than Reflect. Sonax perfect Finish, Menzerna SF4500 are both better on darker colors. I think Reflect may excel at bringing out gloss to colors like white & silver. But I haven't used it on those kind of colors as I rarely work on them.


I used it on Renault black to good effect after m205.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> In my limited experience, anything is better than Reflect. Sonax perfect Finish, Menzerna SF4500 are both better on darker colors. I think Reflect may excel at bringing out gloss to colors like white & silver. But I haven't used it on those kind of colors as I rarely work on them.


This might sound a bit weird, but when I finish my tub of Reflect, I will be tipping my S40 in the Reflect tub instead. I like the very fine tip that you get on the tub of Reflect allowing you to get the exact amount of polish that you want.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

chewy_ said:


> Spent the most part of yesterday doing up the missus car and polishing with Car Pro Reflect and Scholl S40. Both products really nice,.,but imh.,, the results of Scholl S40 are far superior. A friend and me we both at it polishing with both products and we both agreed that the Scholl S40 was a little bit nicer to use, but most importantly, the end result was superior offering a lot more depth and gloss.


Did You remove all polishing oils with IPA or similar product?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

pawlik said:


> Did You remove all polishing oils with IPA or similar product?


Yes I did. I used IPA to clean everything right up and I was surprised it didn't reduce any of the gloss.

However, next time I use S40 I doubt I'll go with
an IPA as on the scholl website they say it's ok to go straight to LSP http://www.schollconcepts.com/endconsumer/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=21&Itemid=25&lang=en



> :: After using S40 Anti-Hologram Polish, the polished area should be sealed with our long-lasting Premium Wax W6+.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> In my limited experience, anything is better than Reflect. Sonax perfect Finish, Menzerna SF4500 are both better on darker colors. I think Reflect may excel at bringing out gloss to colors like white & silver. But I haven't used it on those kind of colors as I rarely work on them.


Really????!

It beats sonax pf and menz 4500 easy to me in terms of finish.

Darker colours you say?


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr

Also finished in reflect


image by arfanrasul, on Flickr


image by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> Really????!
> 
> It beats sonax pf and menz 4500 easy to me in terms of finish.
> 
> ...


Sorry but any car (even without jeweling process) can looks awesome if pictures was made from proper angle and proper lightning, or weather conditions like you did. Sorry again but I think those pictures have any prove that Reflect is better than S40 or 85RD on black. Experience and technique makes glossiest finish, not only pad & polish combo:thumb:


----------

